# N13 Chassis, E15 Engine. Sentra 1.5SLX, 1988. Modify?



## pciericagp (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi All Member,

I got this old car. It was Nissan Sentra 1.5SLX manual (Known as Pulsar or Sunny at other country). The chassis no. was N13 and engine was E15 with 12V SOHC.

What kind of Fuel Injection engine can transplant into it? Now using E15 was carburator and FC quite high due to fuel price raise tremendously. 

At my country (Malaysia), the upgrade cannot more than 300 cc from original. Cannot change the engine mounting or modify the weilding.

Thinking of Nissan Sentra 1.6EFI (B14) engine. Don't know can fit in or not.


----------



## Pzych0 (Mar 1, 2005)

i would try for a ga16 engine. not to sure of the chassis but it sould fit in there with no modifying. If it is a sunny. The b14 engione will most probably need modifying to fit. According to the haynes manuals the Nissan Sentra is a sunny in other countrys so. The B14 engine need modifying to fit into my car without modifying. i have a b12 Nissan Sentra/sunny


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

The N13 is our 2nd gen pulsar and yes the GA16i (90hp in US)will bolt in or the CA18de(125 hp in US) will go in nicely to with out welding just get the factory nissan mounts and all is good. You said that you had a E15 12 valve engine is this a mis print either GA15i 12 valve or E15 8 valve? if it is a E engine you can also do a E15et turbo engine its good for around 120 hp I think.


----------



## pciericagp (Sep 27, 2005)

Just want to install 1.6 Fuel Injection Engine to it. Want to get optimal fuel saving due to fuel raised high these day. Can GA16i fit in it easily. Mine was manual car.


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

The only injected engine that will easily go in is the E16i but a GA16i will go in with a diff tranny and mounts but you will not get much better milage the E is a economic enngine put an i intake on your E15 making a E15i I get 30+ mpg with my E16i


----------

